# Wastegate vacuum line?



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I failed smog because if this. The problem is I've spoken to several more knowledgeable people who say that there is no vacuum line that comes off from this nipple. Also, the Bentley manuals I have seem to agree. Anyone know for sure? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just found this
http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4s6/msgs/20987.phtml


----------

